# 21/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, I missed another one. Between work, life and being sick I simply didn't have the time or energy to set up a selfie over the past week. Judging by the submissions to week 20 apparently most other folks didn't either... or maybe interest in the challenge is fading? 

On a side note, Hoss contacted me with a suggestion made by a member regarding the wording in the rules on the time frame of each week's challenge. Upon reviewing it Hoss and I found that we apparently had a "failure to communicate" at some point as we were both under different impressions on what was what. To fix that and to clarify, here's how it now runs. Hoss is going to fix it in the rules post if he hasn't already... and thanks again Hoss for all of your help with this thing! 

Time frame: I try to post the theme by or around 8:00 PM every Monday. The week's time frame starts when I post that thread. You can take the photo you submit for the challenge any time between when I post the thread (8:00 PM on Monday) and 8:00 PM Monday when I post the next thread and/or Hoss closes the past week's thread. So, Monday @ 8:00 PM to Monday @ 8:00 PM is the time frame for each week's challenge. 

With that said we are still having problems with photos that were not taken during the current thread's time frame. I absolutely hate that we have to remove anyone's submission, but to stay within the intent of the challenge unfortunately that's what we have to do. Please don't get offended if your photo is removed due to being taken outside the time frame for the thread it is submitted to. It's not personal, it's just the rules of the challenge. 

And now for this week's theme. This one should generate some interest, if anything will. The theme is:

WATER

It can be moving, still, in a glass, whatever... just get that camera out and shoot some water!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 9, 2010)

chris, i won't fail ya this week i promise !!! i have been shooting and usually have a shot that is the theme, but taken a day or 2 earlier ! like this week, i have several waterfall shots from SATURDAY !!!  it has been almost funny the way that has worked. i had a self portrait from the day before the challenge started too ! i will get there bro !


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2010)

Well seeins I've done nuttin but huntin shots ( cause that's all I've done lately ) I picked something a bit different as in a shower head


----------



## Niner (Nov 10, 2010)

Lemme be clear......does the shot have to have been snapped  during the week in question?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2010)

Niner said:


> Lemme be clear......does the shot have to have been snapped during the week in question?


 
Niner please join in but yes the idea is to get folks to get their cameras out and take a pic each week. It's all suposse to get folks out each week and shoot somthing that fits that weeks theme  not just dig back in the files and find something that fits. 
Many of us could dig back in the files and find something that fits but the idea is to get out and shoot each week not just go back to history files and find some thing that fits . 

Join in it's to  CHALLENGES your mind and camera to come up with something each week that fits

I myself haven't missed a week yet and I find this a lot of fun.


----------



## Niner (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool beans!  Wish I'd have tuned in earlier.


----------



## cornpile (Nov 11, 2010)

*Floating down a creek*


----------



## carver (Nov 11, 2010)

great shots guys


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2010)

COOL shot CP


----------



## cornpile (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 13, 2010)

*water*

cold and refreshing in the bottle


----------



## Browtine (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's what was left in a one gallon juice container of water after being shot with my Marlin 450... Literally about a teaspoon of water left in the jug. The rest misted down over about a 30 foot circle of my yard.


----------



## Browtine (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, and great shots ya'll. Hope we get more submissions before the deadline. This thing has really faded lately.


----------



## carver (Nov 14, 2010)

Been real busy,so it's not very original but here it is!


----------



## Topwater (Nov 14, 2010)

*Falling Creek*

I took this shot of Falling Creek along the Hitchiti Nature Trail near Macon.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 14, 2010)

this is mulberry creek off of the highway 219 bridge. last minute but i got there !!!


----------



## Niner (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, here's my first submission to the challenge.  I really like shooting water, so this was a good one for my first entry here.

So....without further ado....
"Farm Pond"


----------



## Crickett (Nov 15, 2010)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## Booger2 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## StickbowDrew (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been real busy this week, but better late than never.


----------



## Browtine (Nov 15, 2010)

All nice shots! Glad to see some late participation!


----------

